# Usos del voltaje negativo ?



## Pegaso (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, he estado tratando de entender para que se usa el voltaje negativo (como el que nos proporcionan algunas fuentes) pero la verdad no entiendo, no tengo claro este concepto de voltaje negativo!

Alguien podría "echarme" una mano a este respecto?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 4, 2008)

en ocasiones las señales necesitan una excursion negativa de voltaje, como en los amplificador de audio; los ci amplificador operacionales uitlizan voltaje negativo frecuentmente.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2008)

Negativo con respecto a masa?
Se me ocurre invertir los cables...


----------



## somar (Jun 5, 2008)

> de electrodan
> Negativo con respecto a masa?
> Se me ocurre invertir los cables...



Cuando vas a alimentar un solo circuito, o dos, que cuentan con la misma polarización respecto a masa, es válido, y funciona, pero ¿Qué crees que suceda cuando necesitas alimentas, por ejemplo, un amplificador operacional, que necesitas +12 y -12? Simplemente, necesitas alimentación negativa.

La alimentación negativa no es mas que un voltaje que se subsitua con respecto a la masa, por asi decirlo, en un amp op, +12v alimentara una parte del circuito interno, y -12 otra parte, que necesita que la corriente vaya en sentido contrario a la primera, por lo tanto, un truco para esto, es hace que el voltaje este por debajo del nivel de masa, así obligara a la corriente a ir en sentido contrario a que si se alimenta con el mismo +12 respecto a masa.  

No es tal ves exactamente lo que suceda, ni la definición mas acertada sobre lo que es el voltaje negativo, pero para fines prácticos, creo que serviría para que se dieran una idea sobre que es y para que nos sirve.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2008)

Claro, porque si tienes una fuente a mano, revisa esto y dime que t parece:

sin rectificar, la fuente de 12+12 (ej), nos marca 12 volts alternos entre el primer cable y el del medio.
tambien nos marca 12 volts alternos entre el cable central y el del otro extremo, no tiene polaridad.
pero tambien nos damos cuenta de que nos marca 24 volts entre los dos extremos.

al rectificar la tension obtenemos los 24 volts positivos con su masa, pero si de la toma central nos vamos a la masa formada por los capacitores electroliticos y ceramicos, estamos realizando una fuente de 12 positivos y 12 negativos.

pero...si medimos nuevamente entre el 1ero y el central (masa) tendremos 12 positivos, si medimos entre masa y negativo obtendremos 12 negativos, a menos que cambiemos los cables del tester y tendrmemos 12 positivos, y si colocamos la masa del tester en el negativo y el positivo del tester al positivo, obtendremos nuevamente los 24 volts pero positivos.

ahora, como todos saben la onda senoidal tiene medio ciclo positivo y medio ciclo negativo, lo que se hace es rectificar los dos semiciclos para asi obtener un voltaje sobre 0 y un voltaje bajo 0.

al simular un circuito con alimentacion simetrica o partida, nos camos cuenta de que la energia corre desde el positivo a masa y de masa al negativo, es como si en vez de 12+12 tendriamos 24 volts corriendo de una punta a la otra, solo que masa es siempre ncesaria.

y la explicacion de los volts negativos es para casos de circuitos que tengan configuracion complementaria, por ejemplo npn y pnp en amplificador o integrados de pre.

espero habert ayudado un poco.


----------



## Pegaso (Jun 5, 2008)

Gracias a todos, ya tengo el concepto un poco mas claro en mi cabeza !


----------



## mariachy (Jun 18, 2008)

yo te doy un ejemplo de para que se utilizan...

ej 1 

cuando haces un amplificador de audio en el cual la señal de entrada tiene semiciclos tanto positivos como negativos... al querer amplificar ambos semiciclos nesesitas un suministro positivo para los semiciclos positivos y otro negativo para poder suministrar la amplificación del semiciclo negativo...

ej 2 

hace poco yo construi un voltimetro digital que se alimentava con +5 y -5... para circuitos digitales el voltaje negativo tiene muy poco uso... casi nulo... pero el integrado que utilice nesesitaba un voltaje negativo para funcionar,  investigando un poco vi que el integrado nesesitaba eso para tener un referencia de v+ y v- para poder disernir en su medicion osea... si media 15v+ me decia que era positivo y si queria medir 15v- tambien me decia... pero sin la alimentacion negativa esto no ocurria...

deven existir muchas mas aplicaciones... pero yo tengo esas 2 experiencias...

sal2


----------



## Pegaso (Jun 18, 2008)

Muy claros y prácticos tus ejemplos...gracias por tomarte tiempo para responderme !


----------



## tuimg (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola, me han quedado algunas dudas con respecto a este tema, aqui las planteo para que ojala me las puedan resolver, iba a abrir un nuevo hilo pero afortunadamente me tope con este.
si los amplificador usan voltaje negativo, como es que el tda2003 usa solamente +vcc y masa, como logra generar los semiciclos negativos?
esto quiere decir que en el conductor comun (masa) la corriente fluye en ambos sentidos?
se puede usar una fuente que entregue +12 y -12v como una fuente de 24v?


----------



## JonnathanEstrada (Sep 8, 2012)

un poco tarde a mi respuesta, pero vale mas tarde que nunk! 

todo tiene que ver con el tipo de amplificador que el TDA usa en su salida si revisas la hoja de datos, internamente el amplificador que utiliza un amplificador clase AB cuasicomplementario este permite polarizar la salida en directa o mejor dicho con una sola fuente. 

Los amplificadores de clase AB simetria complementaria pueden conectarse tanto a voltaje positivo como negativo, o ambos todo depende de el diseño que se desee, la mayoría de fabricantes usan el amplificador clase AB porque es mas sencillo miniaturizarlos, al contrario del clase A o clase D u otras clases de amplificadores que necesitan de inductores que incrementan el tamaño del amplificador y su temperatura de operación


----------

